# Norwegian: pasjon var spilt



## eva nicolae

A woman brings together two men who are supposed to discuss a certain topic.

Men hennes pasjon var spilt både på ham og meg, så da samtalen rant ut, og det tok ikke mange minuttene, unnskyldte jeg meg og gikk ut på kjøkkenet for å hente litt mat, nå som køene hadde blitt mindre.

How should I understand the underlined sentence? Is it that "her enthusiasm had run dry towards both of us"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

eva nicolae said:


> A woman brings together two men who are supposed to discuss a certain topic.
> 
> Men hennes pasjon var spilt både på ham og meg, så da samtalen rant ut, og det tok ikke mange minuttene, unnskyldte jeg meg og gikk ut på kjøkkenet for å hente litt mat, nå som køene hadde blitt mindre.
> 
> How should I understand the underlined sentence? Is it that "her enthusiasm had run dry towards both of us"?


Her passion was wasted both on me and on him.


----------



## eva nicolae

Right, Ben Jamin. And how would you understand that? What exactly does that mean to you?


----------



## Ben Jamin

eva nicolae said:


> Right, Ben Jamin. And how would you understand that? What exactly does that mean to you?


Her passion/commitment did not bring about the desired effect, that means that her effort was in vain/wasted. The two men remained uninterested.


----------



## eva nicolae

Oh good. I had, as usual, very different translations. Thank you.


----------



## basslop

Just a comment from a local: Don't use that phrase in everyday speech. It's rather archaic. Especially younger Norwegians may not understand or will have just a vague undersanding of it.


----------



## eva nicolae

Thank you, basslop. I understand Knausgaard writes in a rather solemn language. (This was from _Min kamp._) Have you read him? Is that true? I don't speak or read any Norwegian, I'm reading him through English, but when I have doubts I go to the original. In fact, I check the translation of _Min kamp_ into my language and, since I can't assess the original, it does help to have an idea about what it sounds like.


----------



## Dan2

eva nicolae said:


> ... og det tok ikke mange minuttene...


Kan man si "ikke mange minutter"?
Hvordan forstår dere forskjellen?
(Selvfølgelig forstår jeg "Biler er dyre" / "Bilene er dyre".  Men etter "mange"?)

(Svar på norsk, takk.)


----------



## basslop

Begge former brukes, ja, men jeg kan ikke forklare hva forskjellen egentlig er . Jeg veit med meg sjøl at jeg bruker begge formene, avhengig av situasjonen . Her tror jeg det kreves mer formelle kunnskaper for å gi et fyldig svar.


----------

